# 96360 or 96361



## dballard2004 (Jul 18, 2011)

We administered IV hydration to a patient for 1.5 hours.  Do we report 96360 x 1 or 96360 x 1 and 96361 x1?  We are confused on hydration coding.  Thanks.


----------



## DJBARTAK (Jul 18, 2011)

96360 only... you would have to meet or exceed 31 minutes on your second hour to get the + 96361


----------



## dballard2004 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------

